# Formula RB210 freehub removal



## ausdb (May 20, 2009)

I bought a Formula RB210 hub for a buildup with some kinlin rims, it was supposed to be shimano 9sp compatible but when I received it found that it was supplied with a 10sp spline freehub. I have now got a 9sp freehub but are looking for some advice on how to disassemble the hub. The problem is I cannot see any obvious way to disassemble the hub. There are no wrench flats on the axle flanges and could not see any allen key hexes when I looked through the ends of the axles either. Can anyone please share the secret on how to get these things apart without mangling them  








.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If I remember correctly, the axle holds the assembly together... Figure out how to remove the axle and the freehub slides out.... Sorry not much help


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

You need to pull the drive side axle end cap off then the freehub body will slide off. I use a pair of smooth jawed pliers like these https://www.expeditionexchange.com/knipex/DSC03758.jpg to grab and pull the end cap off.


----------



## ausdb (May 20, 2009)

Ligero said:


> You need to pull the drive side axle end cap off then the freehub body will slide off. I use a pair of smooth jawed pliers like these https://www.expeditionexchange.com/knipex/DSC03758.jpg to grab and pull the end cap off.


Cheers for that, all done and dusted. 
The end cap was about 3/4" diameter so I wrapped it with tape then used a tubing flare block to clamp it gently whilst I pulled it out. It's an amazingly simple design when you look at it, the quick release is what holds it together. Now do I get to know the secret wheelbuilders handshake as well


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey there,

where did you get your 9 speed freehub? i'm trying to do a replacement on mine, but can't seem to locate the free hub bodies....


----------



## ausdb (May 20, 2009)

coachstevo said:


> Hey there,
> 
> where did you get your 9 speed freehub? i'm trying to do a replacement on mine, but can't seem to locate the free hub bodies....


The guy I bought my hubs off just sent me a spare one he had, he cycled for a pro team in Asia so I think he "acquired them" somehow.


----------



## ionstorm (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey ausdb do you still have the 10speed one? Mine's busted and I need a new one...

(though I'm wondering if your username means you're in Australia, I'm in Canada...)


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Get in touch with a retailer who sells Velocity rims / hubs. Velocity uses the RB210 hub branded as "Helios" and they do sell freehub bodies individually.

A list of Velocity online dealers is here:
http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=552


----------



## ausdb (May 20, 2009)

ionstorm said:


> Hey ausdb do you still have the 10speed one? Mine's busted and I need a new one...
> 
> (though I'm wondering if your username means you're in Australia, I'm in Canada...)


Yes i'm in Oz
I still have the 10sp one but I was going to hang onto it as the plan is to have ten speed on my next bike. Let me know if you get stuck as Velocity are an aussie company so shoudl be easy to deal with from here if you need.


----------

